# sarcoids?



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't usually venture much outside of the cat section, but thought I'd see if I can pick anyone's brain in here tonight. 
My Dales mare (approx 15yrs) has had small warts on the inside of her thighs for years. Just yesterday, I noticed that one of them has grown to about the size of a 5p and is standing proud by about 1cm. This has only happened in the last few days. Does this sound at all sarcoid like? Should I get the vet out and if so how urgently? I have covered it in fly repellant so hopefully will keep them away, the skin is not broken and it doesn't bother her at all, not sure how worried I should be, can anyone help?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Without seeing a picture it's difficult to say, but if the skin is not broken or ulcerated and not in a place where it will get knocked, I wouldn't panic. Maybe google for some pics just for comparison?

My mare had two or three sarcoids, one which grew to the size of a grape, and she would have been about 15 too by that time so they were slow growing as they were first spotted as tiny pimple sized lumps when she was 5.

I would get them checked, just to be sure but I would wait until the vet was due for vacs or something, personally.

I was told that they were benign and so long as they did not cause any problems or get damaged, they were best left alone.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone says different things about sarcoids due to new research coming out. 

However I have always had success on both my mares with sarc-ex by global herbs. 

Sambas went completely and in for years haven't returned.

Toffees new ones that erupted at about 14/15years went but her original ones didn't change.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Worth a read

What is a sarcoid? - University of Liverpool


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Read the link and my mares lump didn't look like any of them. Maybe they were misdiagnosed?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a common place for sarcoids. I would phone the vet on Monday and ask for a quick phone chat about it. If it's changing rapidly, might be worth the vet having a look. 

Sarcoids don't all look the same Lurcherlad, so your girl's lumps might well have been them. The photos on the link don't show pics of all types of sarcoids, or even exactly how they look on every horse. I've seen plenty that don't look exactly like those pics at various stages, but were diagnosed and treated as such by Dr Knottenbelt himself.

If a vet isn't sure, he can ask for a referral to Liverpool and Dr Knottenbelt will examine photos if he can't see the actual horse.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks all, I think I will give the vet a call tomorrow and see what they say, from the links attached, it certainly sounds and looks like it could be a sarcoid, am just hoping it will be of those which either goes on its own or is easily treated.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Elles said:


> It is a common place for sarcoids. I would phone the vet on Monday and ask for a quick phone chat about it. If it's changing rapidly, might be worth the vet having a look.
> 
> Sarcoids don't all look the same Lurcherlad, so your girl's lumps might well have been them. The photos on the link don't show pics of all types of sarcoids, or even exactly how they look on every horse. I've seen plenty that don't look exactly like those pics at various stages, but were diagnosed and treated as such by Dr Knottenbelt himself.
> 
> If a vet isn't sure, he can ask for a referral to Liverpool and Dr Knottenbelt will examine photos if he can't see the actual horse.


Dr Kottenbolt published a online article about sarcoids that is what I originally search for but couldn't find it.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Vet is coming on Wednesday to have a look, they did say that they could send a photograph to Dr Kottenbolt if need be, but said it could be a very expensive treatment if that's what it turns out to be.  let's hope not. Thanks again for all your replies, will update after Wednesday.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck!

If it is a sarcoid, make sure to discuss all the options with your vet. Sometimes it is better to leave them alone if they aren't causing a problem and the treatment can be painful and inconvenient (the horse may have to stay in and have to be isolated from others) as well as expensive. 

I would be concerned at the sudden change though. 

I really hope that it's nothing, just something that's been irritated.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, the vet came out yesterday and said it's definitely sarcoids :sad:
He's taken some photographs and has suggested that we be referred to Liverpool for further diagnosis as to type and treatment. He has mentioned the use of the cream to me which, after reading other posts on here, I am a bit loathed to try. Also he has told me that it will be £85 just for the referral  . 
The sarcoids themselves are not in a place which is causing any discomfort or difficulty for the horse at the moment, so it's not as though she is in desperate need for some kind of quick treatment, I am covering it with fly repellent each morning and evening so am hopefully keeping them away. We discussed other options such as doing nothing which the vet said won't do any harm for a while, but has suggested that he come back in a month to see if there are any changes. In the meantime, I think I may try some of the herbal remedies, I have read a lot of good reviews of Sarc X from Global Herbs, has anyone got any thoughts on this? Anyone used it and had results (or not as the case may be)?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, sorry to hear this.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I used 3 months Sarc ex on my mare I was lucky they didn't come back.

Did nothing to my other mare, they did remove some very new erupted sarcoids she got aged 15 but not her original ones. 

Personally if they aren't bothering the horse and they are not in the way or tack eyc I would just leave alone. I know of horses who had them banded and they have come back three fold. 

Sarcoids are difficult as different types behave differently. And like I said I was lucky. 

The vet guy at global herbs uses my local tack shop and he is so very approachable in person and on the phone. Give him a call see what he says.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A mare on the same livery yard I use developed several sarcoids.

She was treated by the vet who used a chemotherapy cream to literally burn them from the outside in.

That poor mare has been through the most awful time. She's on huge doses of bute and confined to her box, but she's clearly still in a lot of pain.

Personally, I would only use that as a very last resort.

If others here have had a result with less painful and invasive remedies, I would definitely give that a try first, or leave well alone if your mare seems to be pain free.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweety said:


> A mare on the same livery yard I use developed several sarcoids.
> 
> She was treated by the vet who used a chemotherapy cream to literally burn them from the outside in.
> 
> ...


I've read this in several different places now, this is definitely the same cream my vet was talking about which is why I'm not sure about going that route. I have ordered some of the sarc x stuff so think I'll just see how it goes for a while. Should I use the sarc x ointment as well or is the feed stuff enough?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

denflo said:


> I've read this in several different places now, this is definitely the same cream my vet was talking about which is why I'm not sure about going that route. I have ordered some of the sarc x stuff so think I'll just see how it goes for a while. Should I use the sarc x ointment as well or is the feed stuff enough?


I just fed it no ointment. Liverpool cream ( the cream your talking about) does seem to work but looks like a painful process.

Sarc ex still attacks the sarcoid. Sambas went very raw, dripped blood for few days then fell off. Fed sarc x for further month and they haven't come back. This was 4 years ago.

If your worried about anything please ring global herbs. They were brilliant when I freaked out with exploding sarcoids lol

It took three months though for the supplement to work though one tub won't be enough


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, so I've got the first tub of g.h. Sarc x, however, little monkey won't eat it, anyone any suggestions around cunning disguises? 

The largest sarcoid half broke off at the weekend, didn't really bleed, but blood was visible, there's still a fair amount of it there and I've covered it in sudocream and fly spray, is this a normal thing to happen or do I need to do anything more?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

denflo said:


> Ok, so I've got the first tub of g.h. Sarc x, however, little monkey won't eat it, anyone any suggestions around cunning disguises?
> 
> The largest sarcoid half broke off at the weekend, didn't really bleed, but blood was visible, there's still a fair amount of it there and I've covered it in sudocream and fly spray, is this a normal thing to happen or do I need to do anything more?


My Gelding won't take bute ........ he can smell it a mile off.

I disguise it by smothering a slice of bread in treacle and hide it in there. Would your mare take that?


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweety said:


> My Gelding won't take bute ........ he can smell it a mile off.
> 
> I disguise it by smothering a slice of bread in treacle and hide it in there. Would your mare take that?


Worth a try, thanks


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My mare hated sarcex too. Alternated between using apple juice and mint powder you can get in tack shops. 

Or you could mix into speedi beet.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> My mare hated sarcex too. Alternated between using apple juice and mint powder you can get in tack shops.
> 
> Or you could mix into speedi beet.


Apple juice, yes, great idea, I'll try it! I have to say, I don't think I'd eat it either, it doesn't smell very nice and is so dusty, so I can't say I blame her for turning her nose up!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to re-awaken this post again but I've just had the vet out again as holly has another two sarcoids develop and the original, whilst still small since part of it came off, seems to be changing. The vet has advised laser surgery on all of them and sooner rather than later due to the risk of continuing spread. Has anyone here had any experience of this treatment and what were your thoughts?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

None of my horses have ever had sarcoids so can't give much advice I'm afraid. But a lot of people with horses who do have sarcoids think turmeric is a god send and it seems some do have good results... or just a good coincidence!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you, anything's worth a try to be honest, the surgery is going to be very expensive and I have a £500 excess on my insurance  ! Do you have any idea how much turmeric to give? I assume I just add it to feed?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/pie-pony/turmeric-for-pets-save-on-vets-by-pie-pony/645381005501282

This was the quickest info I googled for a link for you. You will need oil and black pepper with it, not just the turmeric. Other places on the 'net may give more information too.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Fab, thank you


----------



## JPB (Nov 17, 2017)

Have you tried this? Facebook @augoldinfo


----------

